# WrestleMania 39: Hollywood -- Predict the celebrity appearances or matches



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rock vs Reigns seems inevitable if the Rock can clear his schedule. He's been hinting recently that he'll be back soon enough. The real question is whether or not it's for the title. It will be last regardless. 

That's the only match you can really speculate on this far out. I imagine Cena will come back and work a match too. Edge would be my choice as a great legacy match.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Logan vs Miz

Bayley will main event since the other 3 women have.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Probably Will Smith or Chris Rock, or both, to capitalize on the attention a year late. Standard WWE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Jake and Logan Paul vs Insert Tag Team Here


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Batista finally goes in to the HOF, maybe even with Rey. Batista will make an appearance on the main show to spine buster someone. 

Cena is considered Hollywood now right? Don’t know who he faces but I can see him having a match. I’d love to see him and Edge again as a matter of fact.

Rock/Roman is a no brainer. I’m sure he’s willing to clear his movie schedule to have a match with his family.

Logan doesn’t need the payday but he’s gotta know he’s a good fit. I would expect him back. I don’t think he waits this long for revenge on the Miz, but then again I don’t see him being full time and touring with WWE either lol. Maybe Summerslam.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Dwayne Johnson, John Cena, Dave Bautista


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They obviously want to do Rock vs. Roman on that show. Not holding my breath on it happening, but we'll see.

I could also see them getting Cena for this show. Have Cena on Night 1, Rock on Night 2.

And I would imagine we'll see Paul again. Maybe Bad Bunny if his schedule is clear.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rock Vs Roman - Night 2
Cena vs Cody - Night 1
Batista - HOF Headliner
Bianca vs Bayley
Becky vs Rousey
Miz vs Paul
Usos vs New Day (I’m assuming Big E makes it back)
Rey vs Dominick with Dom earning his mask
Charlotte vs Sasha
Orton vs Riddle
AJ, Edge, Orton, Owens, Corbin, Drew, Rollins, Zayn on the card
Brock vs Lashley 2
Hollywood Hogan as the host


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do think that we get Lynch and Rousey, they'll bring back Logan Paul as a babyface to have a match with Miz, The Rock headlines the Hall of Fame class and main events against Reigns. Cena gets a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame and then main events Night 1.

It's way too early to predict the rest of the card.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Give me *The Rock vs. Roman Reigns* and I'm sold. I really think it's a match the participants want. WWE certainly wants it. 
It's all about scheduling/timing that will determine if it actually happens.


----------

